# Rex



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I made some nice pic's of my rex mice (do you call them rex in the UK aswell?) in the sun today.

Arthur, goldagouti rex:









Jean Pierre, blue rex (Arthur's dad):









Lincoln, silver tan rex satin (he looks fuzz, that's because he is satin aswell):









Zeta, black tan rex:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

they look amazing! I'm not sure if theyre actually any rex here. even what people say are astrex [which to me look similar to what i think of when i think 'rex'] look like they have slightly longer coat than that. its amazing! thanks for sharing pics!
vi x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the rex in this country are poor compared to how yours look.By about 8 weeks old the affro has gone.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think we have rexes any more, just astrex and the 'fuzzies' if you count them. Where have you seen proper rexes Sarah?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got some astrex to but that's completely different to this. I'm not sure what you call astrex in the UK. 
Every country seems to use different name, really confusing.

Astrex in Holland, curly coat, normal lenght, dominant gene (bad photo, since she also longhair):

And frizzie, curly coat, recessive gene:

Fuzz has even less hair then a rex. Looks more like Lincoln, although he is a rex.

Is this who you call them aswell? So I don't say anything weird  .


----------

